# Scott's soil builder



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm hoping that I'm not duplicating a thread, I did search but the search came up empty.

I'm posting this for discussion; 


I might pick this up just to try it, however, I already have humiChar in my ranks this year. This soil builder product appears to have 5% biochar, humic acid and minor nutrients.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Not a big hit eh?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't see it on the US site. Must be a Canadian specialty.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't waste your money on it, I think most of these "soil builder" products are a scam and your money could be better spent elsewhere for something more productive. Focus on NPK, as a healthy and thick lawn will do more for your soil than anything you can apply to it.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I wouldn't waste your money on it, I think most of these "soil builder" products are a scam and your money could be better spent elsewhere for something more productive. Focus on NPK, as a healthy and thick lawn will do more for your soil than anything you can apply to it.


I actually tend to agree. I ended up buying a bag for my mom's lawn but I suspect that I won't see anything noticeable.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

NPK lets you grow biomass, you mulch clippings and roots grow and die continually adding organic matter.


----------



## e_dawg (5 mo ago)

I think topdressing with compost is a cheaper way to add organic matter ($3-4 per 12 kg or 25 L bag), but I am finding that compost (and other soil products) adds a surprising amount of weeds. Is it just me or do others notice the same thing? So in this respect (adding OM without adding a lot of weed seeds), turning to these soil ammendments and organic fertilizers (like milo or pelletized hen manure) might actually be worth it?

I also noticed that since I started watering more (I had been under watering), the soil seems more fertile and teeming with all kinds of life. Perhaps preaching to the choir and a very rookie thing to do (correct amount of watering), but I am new here


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

e_dawg said:


> I think topdressing with compost is a cheaper way to add organic matter ($3-4 per 12 kg or 25 L bag), but I am finding that compost (and other soil products) adds a surprising amount of weeds. Is it just me or do others notice the same thing? So in this respect (adding OM without adding a lot of weed seeds), turning to these soil ammendments and organic fertilizers (like milo or pelletized hen manure) might actually be worth it?
> 
> I also noticed that since I started watering more (I had been under watering), the soil seems more fertile and teeming with all kinds of life. Perhaps preaching to the choir and a very rookie thing to do (correct amount of watering), but I am new here


I think you're right and this is the angle to take with this product. I'm surprised that this product being made by Scott's doesn't have the expected advertising push behind it.


----------

